# CJ Autos 3 in 1 tilting car lift



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.cjautos.eu/product_p/cl01.htm

Just wondering if any had any experience of the above product? What do you all think of it? To me it seems like a great idea.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Phil-TT said:


> http://www.cjautos.eu/product_p/cl01.htm
> 
> Just wondering if any had any experience of the above product? What do you all think of it? To me it seems like a great idea.


If you are thinking about buying one of these they will be at the nec birmingham at the classic car show, Im there all weekend and they usually have good deals on them and also have them on display with a car on them! To be fair they look a quality piece of kit


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

+1 it does look rather good, would still give added support as i am a tad nervy under a car on something like that. great for doing your own yearly brake service on all four in one go.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I also found this today:

http://www.levo-artis.com/

I think that looks a great system. Still quite like the CJ Autos tilt lift as well.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Phil-TT said:


> http://www.cjautos.eu/product_p/cl01.htm
> 
> Just wondering if any had any experience of the above product? What do you all think of it? To me it seems like a great idea.


That looks a nice piece of kit  
LESS THAN 4 HOURS AUDI MAIN DEALER LABOUR CHARGES INCLUDING VAT :roll:

Joe


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I have the Levo Artis system which works well and stores under the car if you are short of space.

It can be configured as ramps or to lift a vehicle off the ground, optional cross beams and jacks / axle stands allow you to remove wheels


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Is that your own Levo Artis system mate? I really like the look of them, would very much consider one but it seems they aren't selling any products at the minute :x

You are also right Joe, for that money I think the CJ autos lift looks great!


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I've seen a lot of the cj autos lifts and products at the NEC and they are good value but they don't look as well made as professional gear.

I have their hydraulic ramps and they are very good for servicing as you drive onto the loe profile ramps and pump up the hydraulics and the car raises quite high - saves using jacks which means you save a lot of time cocking about.

However they do have a design problem which cause the seals to leak which is a bit disappointing. They do send seals out free of charge though

http://www.cjautos.eu/product_p/cr012.htm


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Phil-TT said:


> http://www.cjautos.eu/product_p/cl01.htm
> 
> Just wondering if any had any experience of the above product? What do you all think of it? To me it seems like a great idea.


The only problem I can see with this is you would have to have enough space at the side of the car to slide it under or am I missing something :?:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Phil-TT said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cjautos.eu/product_p/cl01.htm
> ...


Yes, your garage is too small. I thought you'd built a new bigger one :?:

Joe


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Having spent a day at the Classic Car Show at the NEC and looking at various manufacturers and Agents for car lifts the best quality by far were the Strongman products, especially the four post car lift / storage system.

http://www.strongmantools.co.uk/index.html

The CJ Autos equipment was OK at the budget end of the scale for occasional DIY use.

A great show, if you have time pop along tomorrow (last day). A customised Mk1 TT convertible on display probably isn't my idea of a "classic car" .... but each to their own. Car of the show for me? An immaculate Ferrari Dino 246 GT in Argento with black daytona leather seats., simply fantastic.

TJS

p.s yes, the Levo Artis kit and cars are mine.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TJS said:


> p.s yes, the Levo Artis kit and cars are mine.


Still got that gorgeous Z1 I see


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Hi Lee,

I still have the Z1 ... which covered an outrageous 1,200 miles this summer, now on 19,000 miles from new (1991). Back in storage for the winter.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

The Z1 is fantastic! Awesome looking car, would love one! Do you mind me asking where you got the Levo Artis kit? I would be very interested in one. How do you find it, quality and functionality wise?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TJS said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> I still have the Z1 ... which covered an outrageous 1,200 miles this summer, now on 19,000 miles from new (1991). Back in storage for the winter.


Love that 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The good old days...dig a pit, get some railway sleepers and waders  :wink: Waterproof hip boots (sometimes extending to the chest) worn by anglers in case you didn't know :roll: ...anyone remember?

Joe


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

.... or install the modern moulded version of the old fashion "pit".

http://mech-mate.co.uk/Motor-Pits.html

Pits are ideal if height and space is limited, just dont fall down as I did recently when changing the fuel pump on the MGB GT. Shuffled out of the rear hatch backwards after disconnecting the batteries and stepped on the ground ... which was 6 feet lower than I anticipated. It hurt, a lot.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TJS said:


> .... or install the modern moulded version of the old fashion "pit".
> 
> http://mech-mate.co.uk/Motor-Pits.html
> 
> Pits are ideal if height and space is limited, just dont fall down as I did recently when changing the fuel pump on the MGB GT. Shuffled out of the rear hatch backwards after disconnecting the batteries and stepped on the ground ... which was 6 feet lower than I anticipated. It hurt, a lot.


OUCH...but not as bad as being crushed to death by a badly designed surface lift...hope you didn't suffer anything permanent. It's interesting to see that things have moved on. I suspect the price of a company supplying and installing a properly functioning 'pit', plus vat, will be a lot more expensive than a welded hydraulic frame.

I've spoken to a fabrication company with a similar idea to the surface ones already on the market but incorporating the means to have a level extended platform for working on and setting up suspension geometry. It was too costly, especially when you consider that Hunter and Snap-On systems (John Bean) are installed in various garages and tyre depots already, but getting anyone who knows what they are doing is another story.

Joe


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TJS said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> I still have the Z1 ... which covered an outrageous 1,200 miles this summer, now on 19,000 miles from new (1991). Back in storage for the winter.


Drool!!

Cheers for that,
Paul :wink:


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

TJS said:


> Having spent a day at the Classic Car Show at the NEC and looking at various manufacturers and Agents for car lifts the best quality by far were the Strongman products, especially the four post car lift / storage system.
> 
> http://www.strongmantools.co.uk/index.html
> 
> ...


This is it, immaculate. Apologies to the OP.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

An alternative to having your own lift may be this place for people who live within a reasonable distance and want to maintain their own car. It's a DIY self service garage based in the North East. 16 reviews, 12 exceptional, 4 good.

Spanner It
Unit 1 Wards Park, Banks Road, Darlington, DL1 1YF 
•	01325 466553 
•	07538 280058 
They even have club gatherings where you can meet other same marque enthusiasts and discuss maintenance and all things TT!  in our case. Check it out on Google. They may have branches elsewhere or similar companies may exist around the country.










Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Off topic but here goes...similar apologies to the OP. My very own Ferrari Dino 246 GT; taken on a Polaroid Camera circa 1974. My Dino was loaned to a local wedding photographer who parked it like this...he never borowed it again...hope the bride and groom are still together :roll:










Joe


----------

